# شوف بيتك فى المستقبل



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*
*


*اكتب اسمك واسم عائلتك  وخلينا نشوف فين هتسكن

واتمنى كل واحد يحط الصوره إلي طلعتله  .. 


اضغطوا على الرابط

http://www.bzk.com/en/?n=sa

مع تحياتى

*​


----------



## zezza (18 سبتمبر 2010)

30:30:30:30:
دخلت باسمى الحقيقى .... لو دخلت بزيزا اكيد كنت هسكن فى الشارع 30:​


----------



## losivertheprince (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح 

انا جالى ده






أيه البتاع ده ماليش دعوة انا عايز حاجة واسعة شوية .............
طيب ثوانى مفيش منها على دورين وصالة وحمام وتلاجة ولا ايه وبعدين بصراحة أنا مش هدفع مقدم اه علشان يبقى الكلام على نور*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

ايه التوافق ده يا زيزا

بس ده مش باسمى الحقيقى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> 30:30:30:30:
> دخلت باسمى الحقيقى .... لو دخلت بزيزا اكيد كنت هسكن فى الشارع 30:​


هبقا اجى ازورك كل يووم هههههه
نورتى زيزا بمرورك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*



in a Lighthouse​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ابقي تعالي عزيني


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> 
> انا جالى ده
> 
> ...


يا راجل دى واسعه قوى انتا بس سمى ادخل برجلك اليمين 

وطبعا يا معلم فى منها على دورين بس كله بحسابه:yahoo:

وايه مش هتدفع مقدم نصب يعنى:t32:
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 سبتمبر 2010)

​*in a Lighthouse*

ياااااااااااااااااه اي القصر الجميل دة
ههههههه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ايه التوافق ده يا زيزا
> 
> بس ده مش باسمى الحقيقى​


لالالا واحده فيكم هتبيع البيت للتانيه هههههه
وابقى يا تاسونى بعد كدا ادخلى بأسمك الحقيقى
متقلقيش مش هنخطفك:smile02

نورتى بمرورك
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*




وااااااااااو
عاوزه من ده بجد انا :08:*​


----------



## ميرنا (19 سبتمبر 2010)

هو اه حلم مينا فيلا بس مش هتطلع كدا اكيد​


----------



## govany shenoda (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شبه البيت الي انا سكنه فيه بس من غير ميه تحته
هو ده اوبشن جديد
ولا ده لما يبقي عندنا سيول ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> *on an inhabited island*


*تصدق احلي حاجة *
*بيت حلو اوووووووووي*
*دخلت باسمي الحقيقي هههه*
*هاتهولي بقا*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*



*

*طلع لى دى*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> in a lighthouse​*


نووووورت مايكل بمرورك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ابقي تعالي عزيني


_لا يا بنى دا انتا قديس دى المغاره بتاعتك
بركاتك يا حج رومانى 

نورت
_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ​*in a lighthouse*
> 
> ياااااااااااااااااه اي القصر الجميل دة
> ههههههه​


نورتى ملكه بمرورك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نورتى مرمر بمرورك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> هو اه حلم مينا فيلا بس مش هتطلع كدا اكيد​


بأذن الله احسن من كدا
نورتى ميرنا بمرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> شبه البيت الي انا سكنه فيه بس من غير ميه تحته
> هو ده اوبشن جديد
> ولا ده لما يبقي عندنا سيول ههههههههههههه​


قريب انشاء الله :t30:
نورتى جوووو بمرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تصدق احلي حاجة *
> *بيت حلو اوووووووووي*
> *دخلت باسمي الحقيقي هههه*
> *هاتهولي بقا*​


تدفعى كام :t30:
نورتى روكا بمرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مش حلو اووى leasantr

نورتى ديدى بمرورك
​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 سبتمبر 2010)

> لالالا واحده فيكم هتبيع البيت للتانيه هههههه
> وابقى يا تاسونى بعد كدا ادخلى بأسمك الحقيقى
> متقلقيش مش هنخطفك:smile02
> 
> نورتى بمرورك


 
ههههههههههه

ما انا دخلت بيه طلع بيت وحش اوى

فقلت ده ارحم​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ما انا دخلت بيه طلع بيت وحش اوى
> 
> فقلت ده ارحم​


اهااااا 
لئيمه
بس برضه وحشش يا حجه:hlp:
​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 سبتمبر 2010)

> اهااااا
> لئيمه
> بس برضه وحشش يا حجه:hlp:
> ​


 
انا لئيمة 

ماشى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا لئيمة
> 
> ماشى​


يا مى يا مى يا مى جانى الرعب و القلق :t30:​


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مافتح معي اللينك


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

_*مش عارف السبب بس هو كان شغال

نورتى اروجه بمرورك

ربنا يباركك
*_​


----------



## مايكل زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه مرسى لك


----------

